# Using a Cast Net to catch Bait Fish?



## theplanets (Apr 26, 2021)

I saw a video teaching people to use a cast net around marsh or inlets to catch baitfish like mullet. Is this worth doing? If so, any recommendations on where to do this around Myrtle Beach? Thanks!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Fresh or live bait is definitely worth it but today the mullet are either about an inch long or the 1-2 lbers and scarce. The big ones are great cut bait and a 3-6" finger mullet fished lived or filleted are great baits. No finger mullet here until the 1" grow over up the next couple months and the mullet run later in the summer. You can catch shrimp but they're also tiny right now and aren't worth your time until later in the year. The Garden City Causeway on Atlantic Ave is the most common bait spot and you can get some off the Veteran's Pier on the Marshwalk. The swash at 3rd Ave S at Family Kingdom should have some mullet later on, and you could try Wither's Swash Park up in Myrtle Beach but it's a high crime area. 

You can also net mullet in the surf or pier starting around late July or menhaden off a pier (if you have a big, heavy, fast sinking net).


----------



## theplanets (Apr 26, 2021)

SmoothLures said:


> Fresh or live bait is definitely worth it but today the mullet are either about an inch long or the 1-2 lbers and scarce. The big ones are great cut bait and a 3-6" finger mullet fished lived or filleted are great baits. No finger mullet here until the 1" grow over up the next couple months and the mullet run later in the summer. You can catch shrimp but they're also tiny right now and aren't worth your time until later in the year. The Garden City Causeway on Atlantic Ave is the most common bait spot and you can get some off the Veteran's Pier on the Marshwalk. The swash at 3rd Ave S at Family Kingdom should have some mullet later on, and you could try Wither's Swash Park up in Myrtle Beach but it's a high crime area.
> 
> You can also net mullet in the surf or pier starting around late July or menhaden off a pier (if you have a big, heavy, fast sinking net).


Wow, thanks a lot for the great informative write-up!


----------



## Lukeksnyder1 (Nov 12, 2019)

Also to start off I would go with maybe a 5’ net. They’re easy to throw.


----------



## theplanets (Apr 26, 2021)

Thanks for everyone's help. Successful casting trip today by the Buck Island Swamp. Got enough bait to last a while.


----------

